# Can Someone help me with plumbing?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i caught the home reno bug. and i am now trying to replace my bathroom vanity. i followed all the steps and its been going well. now i am stuck on the plumbing. i never cut pvc pipes before. since this is a aquarium forum it makes the perfect place to find plumbing experts. although i wont need an expert. my new sink is a bit higher and a bit further from the wall. no idea what to do. if some one can help me out that would be great. i can buy all the materials and i can offer you a cold beer. 
theres also a 10 gallon tank in it for you

i live near york university


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd get a licenced plumber...that way if things flood, your insurance will cover it =)


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

You should be using abs (no pvc above ground due to fire reasons - it produces a highly toxic gas). 

To cut the abs (black plastic) you can us most any hand/hack saws, or even a cutoff wheel (although this is a little extreme).

I'd recommend using an adjustable p-trap. It makes it easier to align things.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

where do i find the adjustable ptrap?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

check home hardware (or if you must a big box reno store) or a plumbing supply shop. You're looking for a trap with two nuts on them so you can adjust it left/right without gluing that part of the pipe.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

that is really neat, i cant find it on the home depot site


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/video_2328615_hooking-up-ptrap-sink.html


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

project done. i did it myself with some help from youtube. no leaks yet


----------

